# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  يــــا أبـــــــي

## حبيبتي والمطر

يا أبي
في الوطن يوجد حزنٌ حتمآ
حزنٌ هادئ بسيط ,
ينسحب على جدران قلبي كما تنسحب الأمواج الصغيرة على الشاطئ العجوز .,
ينزل بخشوعٍ متقن , يؤدي صلواتِه بهمس ,
...لايتمادى , لايبعثر الأشياء , لايصرخ , لايمزّق , لايحطم ..!
يعرف أننا نحتاج إليه، فيجيئ تماما كما نريده، خالصا، صافيا، لاتشوبه شائبة أخرى، ليس معه قلق، ليس معه خوف، فقط حزن ظاهر مثل شعاع الفجر الأول يغسل آثار الليل.
كنت ولا أزال أراه متحفا للفن، هذا الحزن، هذا المخلوق الطيب الذي يجيئ في موعده، ويستأذن بأدب، ثم يضطجع في حجرة قلبية ما، وينكمش على نفسه ببراءة الأطال، وينام في دعة، ولا يبقى منه إلا انتظام أنفاسه التي يدفع بها شقائنا، وينظم دقات قلوبنا وخلجات مشاعرنا ويبقينا أحياء.




يا أبي .. أكتب لك اليوم من خلف ذاكرتي التعيسة، أتلمس بيدي تلك الشقوق الصغيرة التي أغفلتها معاول الحرمان في جدار ذكرياتي معك، ألاحق بصيص الضوء الذي يشرد من خلالهما ضعيفا واهيا غير فاقد قدرته على الانتشار بخطين متباعدين يرسمان زاوية صغيرة على أرض الصمت، والوحدة، أجلس فيها جلسة اليتم التي تعودت عليها وأجمع أوراقي وأقلامي وأكتب لك.
أكتب لك يا أبي كلما بدأت في الاحتراق، أسابق ألسنة اللهب قبل ان تبلغ أصابعي وأكتب، أنثر على بضعة أوراق ألمي وخوفي وقلقي وصداعي وغثياني وانهياري ولا أخشى عليك يا أبي، لا أخشى عليك مما لن تقرأه.

لمحمد حسن علوان



صديقاتي / اصدقائي
رأيت مؤخرا" عدة مواضيع للتعبير عن محبتنا العظيمة لأمهاتنا

فلم لا نعبر أيضا" عن محبتنا الكبيرة لرجل قام بتربيتنا وتعب كثيرا" ليمنح الفرصة ليرانا على ما نحن عليه اليوم

دعونا نهدي قليلا" من العبارات اليه سواء كانت كلمات امتننان او محبة او حتى كلمات شوق

تحياتي للجميع

بدي مشاركة منكم جميعا" لانه اكيد متل ما أمنا بتستاهل ابونا كمان بستاهل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ابي اعشق وجودك في حياتي ،،

يارب اطل في عمر ابي وامي وجميع احبتي ،،

اشكرك ،*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حرفان فقط وياءٌ -تنتسب إلي حين أتحدث- هما كل ما انا بحاجته في هذا العالم
أحبــــــــــكـــــــــ

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يرحمك يا ابي ويجعل مثواك الجنة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


جلعتني رقيقة كنسمات السحر و عطرة كأزهار الحقل و لطيفة كنور القمر
غرست في أعماقي بصيرة .. و في مخيلتي عاطفة ..
و أعطيتني قوة عمياء .. و ألبستني ثوب الحياء ..
وجعلتني للنور خيال و للثقة ظلال ..

13/2/2012 همسات عابره لـ أبي

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اللهُـمَ اجعلنيّ منْ الـْذرية ً , التي تدخلُ وآلديهَآ الجنة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

> الله يرحمك يا ابي ويجعل مثواك الجنة


أميييييييييييين 
الله يرحمه ويدخله الجنة من اوسع ابوابها يــــــــا رب

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ابي :
أنا بين ارضك طفله.. ان رحلت.. سأهرم فجأه..
أنا فتاة مديونة لك.. من كرم وعطاء..
انا فتاة علمتني من هم ومن انا؟؟
انا فتاة.. عاشت بين يديك ملكة..
انا فتاة كنت لها خير معلم..
أنا فتاة تشتاق لنصائحك التي تأتيني كل لحظة.. 

مساحة كتير حلوة 
يسلمو

----------


## (dodo)

أبي ...
يا صاحب القلب الكبير ...
يا صاحب الوجه النضير ...
يا تاج الزمان ...
يا صدر الحنان ...
أنت الحبيب الغالي ..
وأنت الأب المثالي ...
وأنت الأمير ...
لو كان للحب وساماً ..
فأنت بالوسام جدير ...
يا صاحب القلب الكبير ...

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شكرا" لمروركم الجميل جميعا"

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أبى...ليتنى جعلتك تنفخ لي مجموعة من البالونات
فكلماا اشتقـــــــت إليك ولم أجدك ...
كنت سأفجرهاا لأستنشق أنفاسك ... !!

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حنين يسرقنـــي اليكـــ في كــل لحظـــة

----------


## shams spring

*يـــا أبي ..أنتَ حُبــيّ الذي لَنْ يَخْذلــني أبداً أبداً .*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أشكرك يا أبي آلاف المرات 

لحنانك، لحبك، ولاتساع أفقك أيها الرائع!



أشكرك، لأنك منحتني ما سأمنحه لأجيال من بعدي…

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اللهم اجعل أبــــــــــــــــــي و أمـَي
ممن تقول لهم النار

{ أعبروا فإن نوركم ...أطفا نــاري }
وتقول لهم الجنه
{ أقبلوا فقد اشتقت إليكم قبل ان أراكم }
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

لاأحد مثلك أنت !!
فأنت الرجل الوحيد الذي...
لو وضع في كفي شيئا
لادركت انه يمنحني سعادة أيامه
و يخبىء باقي عمره في يدي!!!
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

لاأحد مثلك أنت !!
فأنت الرجل الوحيد الذي...
لو وضع في كفي شيئا
لادركت انه يمنحني سعادة أيامه
و يخبىء باقي عمره في يدي!!!
*

----------


## &روان&

_يابوي اكتب فيك مــن الشعرابيات ..... يحلى فيــــــك اجمل واحلى قصيده

عساك دايم مني قــريب المسافات ..... لاجلك تهون المسافه لوهي بعيده

لاغبت عني عسى ماطول الغيبات ..... ونشوفك كل يوم واعـــــوام مديده

دوم على البال ياعــــزيز الصفات ..... كل خطوه فيـــك صح ورايك سديده

غيبتك تزيـــد مــن الحـــب عبرات ..... وانتظر كل يـــوم منك اخبار جديده

غـــالي ابن غـــالي من غير لفات ..... الله يديمك على المحبه ايام سعيده

ارجــــوك لا تبتعد وتزيل كل زلات ..... عن الغالي الي احبه ويامر وازيده.._

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## &روان&



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
|[ قبلة على جبينك يا أبي ]| 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أبي لقد افسدتَ حياتي
لأنني كلما قآرنت رجلاً بك سقط من
عينيْ ! 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أبي...
أعشَقكَ عِندمَا تَنظر إليَّ عِند مَرََضِي
وتَقول لِي :"حتّى المَرض زادَكِ جمالاً عَزيزتِي "
لكنّ الحَقِيقَة أنّ وَجهِي يكون شَاحِبًا
وعينَاي قَد فقدَتَا برِيقَهمَا
لكنّي أصدّقه

----------


## دموع الغصون

يلي رضاك علي أحلى و أغلى هديه 
تحية طيبه يا والدي الطيب 
الله يطول عمرك يا غالي يا حبيب

----------


## &روان&

لا اثق بأ حد  غيرك  يا ابي

----------


## &روان&

لا اثق بأ حد  غيرك  يا ابي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


امِي وَ أبي : اسْتَعِيذُ بِ الله مِن دُنْيا تَخْلو مِنْكُم !


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أحتــــــــــــــاجكــــــــــ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



مهماَ كانت نِعم الدنيا مِن حَولي جمِيله ،
سَ يبقَى ( أَبي ) آجملها '
فَ الحمدُلله على وِجوده '

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عندما أتكلم عن ﺎابي : ف ﺎنا ﺎتكلم عن عالم عن دنيا ،

عن جنہ عن ۈطن گبير ،

ۈعن حب لااِ يموت ﺎبدااً

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## دموع الغصون

*

بابا جبلي بلون 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

_ما زلــــت اشتــــاقــك أبـــــي_

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*عام جديد لا ارك فيه ابي
عام جديد لا تحتضنني به ذراعاك ابي
وان غبت عني ابي ففي القلب مأواك

*

----------


## &روان&

سألوني أي رجـل تحبين؟

فـقلت : من انتظرني تسعه أشهر و أستقبلني بـفرحته

و رباني على حساب صحتـه

هو الذي سيبقى أعظم حـب بـقلبي للأبد

عذراً لـجميع الرجال فـلا أحد يشبه أبي ♥

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون

*

لآ يوجَد رَجلٌ يَُهدي آلسعادة بلآ مقآبل ، سِوَى ألآب

*

----------


## محمد العزام

رحمة الله عليك يا ابي اللهم ارحمه واجعله من اعلي درجات الفردوس اللهم ارحم ابي وسائر اباء المسلمين وموتانا اجمعين في هذه الايام واكتب لهم مثل اجورنا وزياده

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


يَرانِي إبنَـه وَأنَـا أرَاهُ { الحَيَاة }

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


رَبي لا تَحرمُ أبي منَ الجنةْ ، فَهوَ لَمْ يَحرمنِي شَيئاً فِيْ الدُنيَا

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لسْتٌ كَآملة
ولكِّنيْ: تَربيّتٌ عَلى يَدِ رجل يَصمتُ آلكَوْن.» لِرَوْعتِه

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*والدي : في داخـــــــل الأصـــــــداف يوجـــــــد اللـــــؤلــــؤ.....وفــــــــــي داخـــــلك وجــــــــــــــــدت معنى العطاء ..وإن كانـــــــــــت هنـــــــــــالك أشـــــــــــــــياء جميـــلة في حــــــــــــــــياتي ، فمـــــــن المــــــــؤكد... هـــــــــــي وجـــــــــــودك بجـــــــــــانبي دومـــــــــــا*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*هوَ فقِط آبـــِـِي  ♥

مْن يتّقن ~

رَسمَ وَ تلوينَ آلفَرحِ علَى مَلآمحُي .. !*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


لاوطنا ً يمنحُ ألفرحَ و ألآمانْ بلا مُـقابلْ .. . كـ الآبْ

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


ومن أنا دونك يا أبي ؟
قُل لي : أيغدو البحر بحراً دون ماء !!

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## &روان&



----------


## محمد العزام

ربما التقي بك في جنات الخلد

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*افــــتـــــــقدكـــ وبشدة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*عِندمَآ أربطُ اسميْ بِإسمك و ألحقه بهْ ،يمتلئّ قلبيْ فخراً و عِزَاً لـِ أنَّكَ أبـِيْ ♥ ‎*

----------


## &روان&

وانت يا ابي بحضورك وطن وغيابك منفى
الله يحفظك يا غالي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*
أســـألگ يا اللّـــہ فــي هـذا اليــومـــــ ٲن لا تـــحرم ۆجـــہ ( ٲبـــي ) مـــن الـــجنہ*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*سألوني عن الطُهر ؟ فَ سألتهم : إن كانوا يّعرفون أبي !

ربي احمي لي ابي من كل شر . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## ابو نايف رياض

مشكور اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*عِندمَآ أربطُ اسميْ بِإسمك و ألحقه بهْ ،يمتلئّ قلبيْ فخراً و عِزَاً لـِ أنَّكَ أبـِيْ ♥ ‎*

----------


## &روان&

وانت يا ابي بحضورك وطن وغيابك منفى
الله يحفظك يا غالي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*
أســـألگ يا اللّـــہ فــي هـذا اليــومـــــ ٲن لا تـــحرم ۆجـــہ ( ٲبـــي ) مـــن الـــجنہ*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*سألوني عن الطُهر ؟ فَ سألتهم : إن كانوا يّعرفون أبي !

ربي احمي لي ابي من كل شر . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## ابو نايف رياض

مشكور اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك

----------

